# Destin 4/26 - Spanish + Flipper



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

4/26/ 2013 - Went fishing with my little one just off the beach in Destin. The Spanish were so thick that my Crystal Minnow got eaten just floating off the side of the Yak. Got some footage of some of it plus Flipper eating Spanish at then end of the video.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

well done. Looks like fun.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Ivarie! We always have a blast when we get to go out on the Yak, even if we don't catch anything.:thumbup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Great video. :thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

That's awesome. NOBODY ever forgets catching fish with the old man. Seems like it would be even cooler in a tandem kayak.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> That's awesome. NOBODY ever forgets catching fish with the old man. Seems like it would be even cooler in a tandem kayak.


:thumbsup: You got that right! Buying this yak was probably the best money i ever spent...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome....i take my 10yo. whenenever i can...no tandem kayak ...i like the tandem idea tho...goood times i bet..

thanks for the report....cant get any better that that....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's awesome! One of the funnest days I can remember was off Ft Pickens and catching huge spanish on light tackle with a fish on every cast. Tossing shorties to the dolphins all day was a blast too. There were hundreds of dolphin all over and they didn't slow the fishing at all. One mamma dolphin brought her young'un over and I swear she was begging me to give the little one a fish...I obliged. I can't think of a better fishing experience for kids than spanish fishing off the beach like that.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Great video! So glad to see someone else putting the Tandems to use!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice report


----------



## MasterSplinter (Feb 10, 2013)

Great video


----------

